# Old Style test: 5 fixed pins, NO LEVEL



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Sweet.. The pins look a lot closer than the axcel . That's good shooting without a level! I put my Hogg back on today and tweaked a little on d/l and let-off I finally shot a good round:shade:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> Sweet.. The pins look a lot closer than the axcel . That's good shooting without a level! I put my Hogg back on today and tweaked a little on d/l and let-off I finally shot a good round:shade:


Being comfortable behind the string makes a world of difference. I knew you'd be back in shooting form. Now lets get ready for that VFAA Open at Augusta.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

I hope it soon pans out . If not I've got a d/p setting in the closet ready to go lol . I do think the bow is a little short for field tho prolly gonna set it up for foam


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

533 is a pretty danged good score, by dang! More impressive is the nearly 50% X-ring hits! 

Do you think if you used 125 grain points in your arrows that the widened up site pin gap would help you or hinder you? OR...did you also use 125 grain points in your arrows while shooting this score?

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

field14 said:


> 533 is a pretty danged good score, by dang! More impressive is the nearly 50% X-ring hits!
> 
> Do you think if you used 125 grain points in your arrows that the widened up site pin gap would help you or hinder you? OR...did you also use 125 grain points in your arrows while shooting this score?
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


I like a wider pin gap. It is easier for me to tell when I'm closer to the top or bottom pin that I'm gaping. That said If I had a longer sight extension, I would be able to get my pins more space or, (as you've suggested)go to a heavier slower arrow set-up, say 500gr plus. The only aluminum arrows I have are some old XX78 2314's. It would be interesting to see how an old heavy, stable, well tuned arrow would fair. For some reason my groups are a good bit smaller with these pins than my more modern set up. Could be those huge diameter pins I'm looking at. I nearly robin-hooded 2 arrows yesterday. My second arrow ruined a g-nock and insert on target 15 and nearly kissed out, and a 19 yarder blew up an arrow as well.
By Wednesday, I should have two new sights to test. A trophy ridge Judge, and today I should be getting a Viper Predator Micro-tune Series in the mail. Both sights are .019 pins. So it will be back to the "Dark Side" of BHFS, but with a larger pin than the .010 I've been shooting for the past 5 years.

I will give them a proper evaluation. 
Viper = http://www.4-darchery.com/viper-pre...-p-296.html?osCsid=4id0ohl6p6j62uuj1385dpmtv2

Trophy Ridge = http://www.amazon.com/Trophy-Ridge-Judge-pin-Sight/dp/B002S9SXEG


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

mag41vance said:


> By Wednesday, I should have two new sights to test. A trophy ridge Judge, and today I should be getting a Viper Predator Micro-tune Series in the mail.
> 
> I will give them a proper evaluation.
> Viper = http://www.4-darchery.com/viper-pre...-p-296.html?osCsid=4id0ohl6p6j62uuj1385dpmtv2
> ...


I have the Viper Predator Microtune on my Carbon Element. Bright pins, good fit and finish, big clear level, but it's hard to compare the microtune adjustment on these sights to a proper target sight. Because you have to unlock the adjustment you want to make before you can turn the adjustment knob, it feels a bit sloppy. Fine adjustments are possible, but take some care. Not quite as good as the Axcel Armortech, but once set hold well.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Praeger said:


> I have the Viper Predator Microtune on my Carbon Element. Bright pins, good fit and finish, big clear level, but it's hard to compare the microtune adjustment on these sights to a proper target sight. Because you have to unlock the adjustment you want to make before you can turn the adjustment knob, it feels a bit sloppy. Fine adjustments are possible, but take some care. Not quite as good as the Axcel Armortech, but once set hold well.


The Axcel is easy to adjust , but sometimes not easy to hit the exact mark I want when I snug down the pin . Last year I started using an LAS sight tape to match up my 20 & 60, then set the other pins on the marks I wanted , then gang adjust for fine tuning. It was much easier than trying to set each pin in the field.
This system works only on a well tuned arrow and bow combination. 
On that old sight, I shot in my 20, 40, & 60 then found an LAS tape that matched, and set the other pins and it's good to go.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

That is some good shooting. In a way I would like to see the NFAA go back to some of the old rules. I remember them days it was fun and we had more people shooting in the BHFS division back then. Anyhow we did in Michigan


----------



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

ahhh the old days, Did you hold an arrow by the nock to plumb the targets for level before the shot ?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

rogersaddler said:


> That is some good shooting. In a way I would like to see the NFAA go back to some of the old rules. I remember them days it was fun and we had more people shooting in the BHFS division back then. Anyhow we did in Michigan



thank you
It's kind of like letting woman vote. No turning back time. 
I bet I just got put on a few lists with that comment. :becky:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I think that was what started all the change to begin with. Fixed pin shooters looking for an edge to beat their competitors, also trying to keep pace with the"dar side" shooters. :becky:


----------

